# Operating Systems.



## ian

Well as unpopular as windows can be, I will admit to being a Windows user.
Hate windows xp though, also hated windows 98.
Windows 2000 is ok.
What other options are there out there that people are using?


----------



## zkiller

i hate to admit it, but as of right now, i am dependent on windows. i run xp pro on my system.

however, linux is a very popular alternative, and i will be setting up another linux box once i get another hard drive to put into my old system. it currently doesn't have one.


----------



## [tab]

At home I use Debian Linux most of the time.  I have another computer running MS Windows XP Pro... don't use it that much at the moment though.

At work I'm using MS Windows NT Workstation 4... hehe.


----------



## ian

> I use Debian Linux most of the time.


gotta admire an operating system created by someone named Ian.


----------



## zkiller

i figured you would have to bring that up!


----------



## Christopher

I'm dependant on Windows XP Pro at the mo. Linux is a great alternative, but I just need some programs and WINE just doesn't cut it.


----------



## cptnwinky

Chroder said:
			
		

> I'm dependant on Windows XP Pro at the mo. Linux is a great alternative, but I just need some programs and WINE just doesn't cut it.


 Amen. Brother.


----------



## [tab]

I usually try to find an alternative rather than wrestling with Wine.


----------



## Christopher

An alternative to Photoshop?  I've spend years learning that program


----------



## cptnwinky

I still haven't learned it cuz I spent all my time on the less powerful Paint Shop Pro.

If I could find an alternative to Dreamweaver thats even close to par then I would switch all together.


----------



## charly

*alternative OS*

I run on 2000 professional and it's stabil running since i installed it. as an alternative operation system i run on LINUX SUSE 8.2 and waiting for the upgrade 9.0

only xp and linux 8.2 or higher supports new cpu structure, so if your processor has more than 3.0 ghz you should choose one of them for best performance.

still, i'll never gonna upgrade to xp on my machine and i don't service any of xp on pc's i buildet up even tho i have xp also ready for use

if you need ms-office like i do in case of excel and access then you should have a look for "Cross Over" for Linux. that programm supports all needet DLL's for the whole office package + some ms products more without emulating windows. this will not cost you the speed like win mine does under linux.

enjoy
ciao, charly


----------



## Christopher

The CrossOver Office was a saver for me  I did get lots of Windows programs to work, but it still lagged and some features were missing.


----------



## cptnwinky

Don't you have to pay for that?


----------



## Christopher

Yep, free trials though


----------



## zkiller

i used to run suse 8.2 on my web server. it was very stable and fast. good choice!


----------



## [tab]

Chroder said:
			
		

> An alternative to Photoshop?  I've spend years learning that program


I generally use The Gimp.  I had to use Photoshop about a week ago and forgot where everything was... hehe.


----------



## charly

as far as i know cross over supports photoshop too, but i rather use fireworks and the macromedia stuff ...


----------



## [tab]

BTW... welcome to CoFo, Charly


----------



## Christopher

charly said:
			
		

> as far as i know cross over supports photoshop too


Yeah it does, but it doesn't support the "Save for Web" properly. That took some tweaking to get it to work. But the speed issue is what got me mad -- I'd need a megacomputer for the program to operate like it does under Windows.


----------



## charly

hi 2 CoFo 2

in case of seeking speed, get newest (4 in 1) driver. get more ram ... but you should not overclock, better a stabil long range than a short sprint. better a well cooled cpu than a hot slowing down one (that's just a hint)

ciao, charly

yeah 1    2


----------



## Popads

I am using Red Hat Linux 9, but I am just a newbi using Linux.


----------



## MarvinTheMartian

well im running on win2k pro.  its alot more stabil than 98/95 when running progs because if a prog locks up in 98/95 your screwed in 2k you can use the task manager...that manager is ALOT more efficient in 2k.  winme is trash, i cant tell you how many times i have heard, "well i had win98 and tried upgrading to winme and lost everything"  its had the most reported bugs out of all windows.  winxp needs alot of system resources.  it eats up ram like i eat krispy kremes.  if i actually had any balls i would go with linux.  i dont like windows but its the most familiar thing im with.  i just am told linux is hella faster and alot more stable...the only problem is though, is i hear you NEED to customize it to get full potential.  im not planning on learning O/S code anytime soon so im thinking i might scratch that idea. ^_^()


----------



## [tab]

If you're interested in trying out Linux, you can download a CD image for free and install it as a dual boot system so that you can still use MS Windows.


----------



## Christopher

Linux is easy to get used to. The biggest learning curve, for me anyway, was (Well, still is) installing stuff. On Windows its point and click, on Linux -- you need to compile this and that, switch to root, install this blah blah. Then I try to use an RPM (RedHat Packaga Manager, I think -- similar to the Windows Installer, I think ) and all these dependancy errors... I'm going to install Debian later, hopefully the Deb's packages are easier...


----------



## [tab]

apt-get update
apt-get install <package>
apt-get upgrade

Yeah... seems pretty easy to me


----------



## AainaalyaA

yup i'm on windows.. flying beneath me, crashing sometimes and you'd think you'd never see the bsod on winxppro.. duh-uh... but me thinks that's gonna change soon when me gets a new laptop... me going for mac.. and enough of the madness already


----------



## charly

if you look up for linux, get Suse 9 or equal distributors. they support NTFS and processors abouth 3Ghz. Win xp and linux 9 support all CPU stuff from that high speed processor. if you're running on a lower system make your choice.

ciao


----------



## [tab]

All distros support NTFS, although AFAIK it's not recommended for writing to NTFS partitions (read only).

What's Linux 9?

I finally got around to installing FreeBSD... I've wanted to try it out for ages.  Aahhh... the frustrations, the hair pulling, the screaming, the swearing... I'm loving it


----------



## ian

> Aahhh... the frustrations, the hair pulling, the screaming, the swearing...


thought you were talking about the jerry springer show for a second....


----------



## share2002

i like win2000 pro


----------



## cya at 8

Waiting for Longhorn 64. I dont mind windows, its easy to pirate.


----------



## Rick G

Both win 2000 pro and XP are based on win NT and are substantailly more stable than the other win o/s

AA; are you going for that new MAC with the big ol 17" widescreen, if so I'm very jealous, goooooood stuff and pretty too!


----------



## xantha88

try 2 use virtual pc u can when u loggon in windows click on virtual pc and u can choose which os u want to run its that easy


----------



## Praetor

Yeah VirtualPC is kewl  ... also surprised nobody mentioned Windows2003


----------



## zkiller

win 2k3 is uncommen on home desktops and workstations, as it's basically what windows 2000 server was to windows 2000 professional, only to xp, of course.


----------



## koreyit

*Mac OS*

Have you looked into using a mac? They are really user friendly and come with a lot of pre-installed must-have software: video editing (iMovie), photo editing/sharing/organizing (iPhoto), iChat, and others. They also are less susceptible to viruses. You can purchase Microsoft Office for mac for your documents.


----------



## StrangleHold

Thread is almost 6 years old!


----------



## [tab]

StrangleHold said:


> Thread is almost 6 years old!



Around the last time I logged in...


----------



## dwaynep

omg gravediggers!!!


----------



## DMGrier

How do these 6 year old post keep coming up?


----------

